# Have you seen it?!



## CanDo (Oct 24, 2007)

Hey guys,
I just found this: http://www.olightworld.com/news/cn/news_detail.asp?id=121

What do you know?


----------



## CanDo (Oct 24, 2007)

I just found the Seoul's official post:
http://www.seoulsemicon.com/_homepage/home_eng/asp/news_content.asp?news_idx=43


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Oct 25, 2007)

It has been mentioned before but a good thread on it doesn't seem to have survived yet.
I am hoping that it is indeed available this quarter. They say max 420 Lumens @600mA but they don't state the VF. So we could be looking at a high VF part. Or else, if the VF is around what SSC U-bins are, this might have the potential for 200 lumen/watt efficiency! (right?)


----------



## LED_Thrift (Oct 25, 2007)

Holy &#!t 420 lumens @ 600mA! That is incredible, even if it is at a high Vf. Something else to look forward to.


----------



## knabsol (Oct 25, 2007)

I quote 

"Seoul Semiconductor’s single package product emitting up to 420 lumens at 600 mA at maximum and 350 lumens at average, is the world highest brightness among conventional LEDs at the level of 8 watt." 

As I understand it has 420lm at 8watt. By ohms law that gives me the Vf of around 13.3V (P=E/I) and 420/8=52.5lm/watt
I think the main usage is arcitectural/home and maybe automotive lightning.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes it could be like that. Unfortunately its always so hard to tell with propaganda and media.


----------



## Yenster (Oct 25, 2007)

Yeah, we need to start looking at lm/W ratings instead of the lm/A ratings. Let's not get fooled again like with the Cree Q5, which is actually less efficient than the Q4.


----------



## chris_m (Oct 25, 2007)

You can of course already buy a single LED which gives 1000 lm (at ~20W) and 450lm at 7W

http://rswww.com/cgi-bin/bv/rswww/searchBrowseAction.do?N=0&Ntk=I18NAll&Ntt=369-520


----------



## easilyled (Oct 25, 2007)

Yenster said:


> Yeah, we need to start looking at lm/W ratings instead of the lm/A ratings. Let's not get fooled again like with the Cree Q5, which is actually less efficient than the Q4.




I would be very interested to see your evidence leading to your 
statement about the Q4 vs. Q5 Cree.


----------



## LEDninja (Oct 25, 2007)

Has anybody looked at the picture of the new LED. It is a strip, not a square. P-a-n-a-r-a-m-i-c flashlight?


----------



## Gladius01 (Oct 25, 2007)

I just wonder how long we have to wait for the 2500 lumens or more flashlight will be avalible in the market. If the size of the LED is the same size as the current one and say 400 lumens each, with 7 leds flashlight that, produce 2800 lumens. That is something to think about, better save up some money for next purchase of high powered LED flashlight.


----------



## Yenster (Oct 25, 2007)

easilyled said:


> I would be very interested to see your evidence leading to your
> statement about the Q4 vs. Q5 Cree.


 
It was actually someone else that did the math, but due to my own sample of Q5s and other discussions here, I believe it. Here's a recent thread.


----------



## evan9162 (Oct 25, 2007)

easilyled said:


> I would be very interested to see your evidence leading to your
> statement about the Q4 vs. Q5 Cree.



There are many reports of the Q5s having a noticably higher Vf on average than the Q4 (10% or more). Combine this with the fact that the Q5 is less than 10% brighter than a Q4, and in most cases, the Q5 is only the same efficiency as the Q4, and in many cases, less.


----------



## easilyled (Oct 25, 2007)

Ok, well thanks for the clarification. 

Maybe the Q5s will improve with time. :shrug:

Anyway, sorry to take this thread off-topic.


----------

